# new looking for ideas



## vicstag (Dec 24, 2013)

I am completely new to hobby I have been reading for about a month to get educated on this I know that is not near enough but its Wear I am What I would like is DCC, ho, and modular for now will be moving to permanent home in 1 to 2 yrs so can't have dream layout yet but I would like to start it a section at a time I don't want to fit oval on a board just start with something that can be used for complete layout what I have to start with is 4x6 plywood nothing else but a infective bug bite!!! I would like to start with store house for locomotive's with turn table maybe area for repairs like I said I am newb I have been thinking about jumping in for about 3 yrs. now I'm ready any track plans or ideas will be greatly appreciated! I did work in Delaware at a old repair yard that use to be in new castle and would love something sim to what I remember there


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

vic,
first, welcome

i would think a 4x6 with a turntable, roundhouse, maybe couple sidings with maint. buildings, and track heading off to future mainline could keep u busy for a while.:thumbsup:
if modeling steam- water tower, sand house, ash pit, coaling tower.

lots of nice kits for all this in ho, or scratch build
have fun


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Where abouts in New Castle was it?
Did it at one time have a roundhouse and turntable?

Do you have any links to it? (old pictures of what it used to be?)


----------



## vicstag (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow thanks for quick response happy new year I'm thinking diesel but that's awesome. YouTube video hard to get idea of scale but that's was what I was wondering if it would be to much for area that size I'm eager to start now. I took a long time deciding if I wanted to start another hobby as deep as this now that I have I want to start getting hands on experience while not wasting money trying to make something that will not fit in the future


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*4x6*

diesel;

maintainence shops, fueling station, sanding tower, wash boom, etc


----------



## vicstag (Dec 24, 2013)

No pics I just fixed garage doors on buildings they did repairs in they had tracks under a large crane outside it rolled on tracks elevated above it was at least 10 to 12 years ago when they closed I also helped with demo of property I have forgotten their name it was just south of Delaware memorial bridge on rivers edge I also did work at both Amtrak yards in new castle they were cool but the other one always made me feel like a kid who wanted to play not work I don't remember a turn table


----------

